# megasquirt 2 v3.0 help: No injector pulse with 1.8t



## tunz98 (May 20, 2006)

After finally getting spark, figuring out the crank wheel and having everything wired up correctly (continuity checked out) I have no injector pulse (cant get it to work when testing threw megatune) Let me know what info you need to help with my question or how can i test on the MS board minus a JimStim


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

What firmware are you using? How do you have the injectors wired?


----------



## tunz98 (May 20, 2006)

are the injectors wired lol... Yes. There is power with key on, the other wire go's back to megasquirt. and firmware i will have to check on


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

RPM displayed on the tach in the tuning software while cranking?


----------



## tunz98 (May 20, 2006)

yes, crank wheel is hooked up correctly. Like i said every thing so far has tested and worked, spark took a bit


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

tunz98 said:


> are the injectors wired lol... Yes. There is power with key on, the other wire go's back to megasquirt. and firmware i will have to check on


No HOW are they wired? You've got 2 injector banks, one green and one blue if you have a DIY autotune harness or look at the diagram for the MS external wiring. The best way to do it is pairing the cylinders that go up and down together on one bank when doing a 4 cylinder. I.E. 1 and 4 on the green wire (bank 1), 2 and 3 on the blue wire (bank 2). And do you have the polarity correct, it matters. Most bosch injectors have a + sign on one side of the injector.


----------



## tunz98 (May 20, 2006)

okay, yes i have it hooked up as DIY shows. Now i didn't know that plus and minus needs to be one side or the other. The Bosch injectors i am using don't have a plus or minus on either side so i guess i can look into that one


----------



## tunz98 (May 20, 2006)

also i did have a test light hooked up to a injector and that didn't light up when cranking, and in case someone asks the injectors are out of a 2001 s4 i believe pt#078133551M


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

has the ecu been tested on a stim?

also, when you say when testing through megatune, are you trying to do an output test, or are you cranking the car and not seeing the injectors go? i ask because ive had to try running the output test a few times on occasion to actually get some response out of it... so you may be thinking you have an issue when you actually dont


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Also make sure your tps is installed correctly/calibrated and you're not inadvertently triggering flood clear mode.


----------



## tunz98 (May 20, 2006)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> has the ecu been tested on a stim?
> 
> also, when you say when testing through megatune, are you trying to do an output test, or are you cranking the car and not seeing the injectors go? i ask because ive had to try running the output test a few times on occasion to actually get some response out of it... so you may be thinking you have an issue when you actually dont



Ive done both the output test and cranking the car, both ways showed nothing. As for being tested on the stim, yes my buddy took it home to test on his stim and says it all checked out.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

What kind of cranking rpm do you hit?


----------



## tunz98 (May 20, 2006)

rpm is low in my book, it was showing 180-200 rpm. Im thinking my injector issue is in the megasquirt that i put together..... it has to be, but i will check everything you all think i need to look at


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

That should be plenty of rpm to kick it over.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

tunz98 said:


> rpm is low in my book, it was showing 180-200 rpm. Im thinking my injector issue is in the megasquirt that i put together..... it has to be, but i will check everything you all think i need to look at


check it agian on a stim and see what you get...


----------



## tunz98 (May 20, 2006)

again the stim looked good, i checked my sodering and found a issue. I have that fixed now and it finally started. I dont know how to share the .msq file but if anyone would like to look to help me there, please let me know


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Register on msruns, create a success thread and upload it there and link it here.


----------



## tunz98 (May 20, 2006)

sorry for the delay in posting all this but here is the link to the msq file and what not 

http://www.msruns.com/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=23002


----------

